# EP



## janice.moore (Jun 11, 2009)

Good Morning,

Question: When would CPT 93642 be used versus 93641? Is it appropriate to use 93642 at the time of the implant? Does 93641 include initial programming? 

Thank you for any insight,

Janice


----------



## deeva456 (Jun 12, 2009)

93642 is used if the DFT is postponed and performed the day after the ICD implant. 

Bill 93641 at the time of implant; includes testing of the single/dual chamber generator. 

both codes require modifier 26.

Dolores CPC,CCC


----------



## cweavercpc (Jul 22, 2009)

*Please Help!*

We will be getting an EP doctor within the next month. Does anyone have any suggestions on some great resources a coder would need to purchase or is there a certain company that gives seminars that has been helpful to you? I am very familiar with everything else cardiology I just have never billed EP's and wanted to get a jump start. Any information given would be greatly appreciated! Thank You.


----------

